
Web Coupons Tell Stores More Than You Realize - samratjp
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/17/business/media/17coupon.html?hp
======
tbgvi
Retailers love web coupons because it helps them close the loop on their
marketing and measure ROI from their site.

Not sure about the company the article mentioned, RevTrax, though. Their
product sounds interesting but they blatantly stole Werck/Checkout's logo for
use on their site.

<http://www.revtrax.com/platform.php> v. <http://www.checkoutapp.com>

~~~
paulgb
> Their product sounds interesting but they blatantly stole Werck/Checkout's
> logo for use on their site.

Are you sure Werck owns that logo? It may be a stock icon.

~~~
tbgvi
I'm pretty sure :) Their footer says "Checkout and the Checkout logo are
trademarks of Werck BV". Also if you look at a large version of it the front
window says "Checkout".

That's what makes it so stupid - there's so many stock icons for a "store",
why steal one?

~~~
jfarmer
It's possible that someone else stole it and uploaded to a stock photo site
trying to pass it off as their own work.

------
angstrom
There's another level that's ignored here. Some retailers go as far as sending
you unique coupons that only you can use and which may or may not be tied to
an expiration date/product EAN. It's just another level of targeted marketing
that shows favoritism to repeat customers.

If you bought the 1st harry potter book the retailer may send you a unique
coupon with a special promotion on the other items in the series if you buy
more than 1. Doing it through search urls is just another avenue.

------
natrius
I've been using this buy-one-get-one-free Jamba Juice coupon this week, but I
don't see any information embedded in it. However, if you use the "Tell a
friend" widget in the top right, you get routed through SocialTwist, which is
presumably doing some sort of analytics.

<http://www.jambajuice.com/20thcoupon/index.html>

